# Unhandled ACPI CPU events

## loisl

Hi all,

my Lenovo ThinkPad T61p logs ACPI CPUx events, when it is under heavy load. Do I have to be worried?

 *Quote:*   

> Aug  5 13:16:03 bully logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000005
> 
> Aug  5 13:16:03 bully logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU1 00000080 00000005
> 
> Aug  5 13:16:04 bully logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000
> ...

 

more than 40k messages since 6 hours and the system is under load (emerge ....).

I am running gentoo-sources-3.0 and I have compiled in the "performance" policy CPUfreq governor as default.

Since I have lost an other ThinkPad which showed the same messages the other day with main board failure, I am a bit worried.

Many thanks in advance.

Kind regards,

Loisl

----------

## albright

How hot is your processor running?

I was getting a lot of these during tough emerges, plus the occasional unhandled "thermal"

event. I also noticed that acpi was setting my cpu's slowest speed

to the max_scaling_freq. The cpu temps were getting above 65.

I blew out the fan and heatsink and the problem went away (on my

thinkpad x300 BTW).

(now, I'm still getting a lot of these:

```

Aug  5 06:53:13 thingol logger: ACPI event unhandled: button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000

Aug  5 06:53:13 thingol logger: ACPI event unhandled: button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000

Aug  5 08:55:42 thingol logger: ACPI event unhandled: video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000

Aug  5 08:55:42 thingol logger: ACPI event unhandled: video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000

Aug  5 08:55:42 thingol logger: ACPI event unhandled: video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000

```

when I use the backlight or volume buttons but I guess they are harmless )

----------

## loisl

Both thermal zones showed about 95°C.

I have now switched to the conservative governor and wait what happens.

I expect from a CPUfreq governor, that it slowes down the CPU when its getting to hot, not just speeding up the fan. Am I completely wrong with this? or do I have to play with the CPU throttle as reaction to th eACPI events?

Blowing out the fan and heat-sink my be a good idea as well.Last edited by loisl on Sat Aug 06, 2011 3:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

At 95°C, I am impressed that your system has not had a real failure yet.  :Smile:   I never exceed ~75°C on my most stressed and least cooled systems.

The CPUfreq governor is intended to scale down the CPU speed when no load exists, which conserves power and may reduce heat generation.  In the presence of a heavy load, such as running emerge, the CPU should be scaled up to maximum speed.  The conservative governor may keep your CPU at a low frequency when idle, but will likely still bring the CPU up to maximum speed under load.

----------

## loisl

Ok, I will proceed with fingers crossed   :Rolling Eyes: 

But I still do not know, how to treat the ACPI CPUx events. What would be an appropriate reaction?

----------

